

Just ship it - titpetric
http://scene-si.org/2015/06/23/just-ship-it/

======
titpetric
Just to add it here: I am interested in your opinion and experience about
shipping software and getting clients. I know I have much to learn (or unlearn
as it were) to hack out MVPs to gauge interest & monetize it if there is some.
Any self-published self-made person on here can give valuable advice or share
experience. I am listening ;)

